# شركة في سلطنه عمان تبحث عن مهندسين في محطات التحليه و الصرف الصحي



## mhod112 (30 مايو 2011)

كما هو مبين في العنوان
من لديه الرغبه و الخبرة في محطات التحلية و (او) الصرف الصحي
ارجو المراسله على 
[email protected]

والله و لي التوفيق


----------



## magdy2006 (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم انا مجدى الشهاوى فنى تشغيل وصيانة كهربائية فى شركة مياة الشرب والصرف الصحى بالدقهلية مصر محطات رفع وتجميع ومحطات تنقية مياة الشرب ENEIL [email protected]


----------



## mhod112 (1 يونيو 2011)

ارجو من الاخوه ارسال المزيد من السيره الذاتيه
الاخ مجدي طلبك تحت الدراسه شكرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 يونيو 2011)

اعتقد ان الاعلانات غير مسموح بها هنا


----------



## سعيد معمل (3 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا مهندس ميكانيكا مصرى أعمل بشركة المقاولون فى مجال تشغيل وصيانة جميع محطات معالجة الصرف الصحى وتنقية مياه الشرب وقد قمت بأرسال c.vالخاصة بى على الايميل الموجود بالمشاركة أعلاه وارجو الرد وجزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## magdy2006 (7 يونيو 2011)

اخى الكريم لقد بعثت السيرة الذاتية لى على الاميل فارجو قرائته والرد عليا وشكراا مجدى الشهاوى


----------

